# Has anybody seen one of these before?



## Brenda_T (Mar 3, 2006)

This has been in our family for years.  I don't know where it came from or anything about it.  Can anyone help me?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Brenda, Welcome to the forum.

 It's a ship in a bottle.[sm=lol.gif] Sorry I can't help it.

 Looks kinda like a light bulb and maybe orental. What are those dates on it.


----------



## Brenda_T (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Warren.  1906 is the date stamped on it


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 4, 2006)

actually that is a ship in a light bulb. see the tubulation on the top!
 what is the patent date on the threaded base? that is neat!!!


----------



## Brenda_T (Mar 4, 2006)

On the threaded part it says Pat. Nov. 8, 1904.  On the other part, before the glass part, it has PAT. Nov. 8, 1904
                 Nov. 22, 1904

 Have you ever seen one before?  I have tried to look it up on the internet, but to no avail.


----------



## Brenda_T (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry Warren.  I was 1904, not 1906.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 4, 2006)

Just before and after 1900 alot of small trade items like that were being shiped to America form China, it was part of a trade agreement. Also at that time sailors were bringing back alot of that type of stuff from newly opened ports in China.

 Can't say what it's worth.


----------



## madman (Mar 5, 2006)

ask antiques road show! wow!! mike


----------



## bottleboy311 (Mar 6, 2006)

Information from the US Patent Office Web Site show that there was a patent # 00774251 issued to Havey Hubbell of Bridgeport Connecticut on Nov 8, 1904 for a "Separable Attachment Plug". From reading infro from the Patent Office, what this patent is for is a new type socket for an Edison Light Bulb that was more durable, lasted longer and was safer for underwritting than previous sockets. So the patent date has nothing to do with the ship and stand. What you have here is an item that was made out of other items. Looks like someone took an old light bulb and a socket and build a ship in it and threw in some wax to make it look like it is in the ocean. The date has nothing to do with the item. It could have been made in the 20's, 30's or 40's when some body replaced an old electrical socket and did want to throw it away, so they used it for an art project. It is sure is an interesting item. Did anyone sign it anywhere?

 Lee


----------



## Brenda_T (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for your feedback, and, no, it is not signed anywhere (that I can see).


----------

